# Mom Wants Smoked Salmon



## rabbithutch (May 7, 2013)

My bride of 52 years - when pushed to state a preference for Mother's Day dinner - said that she would prefer to stay home than to dine out.  Of course, that means that I have to smoke or grill or both.  I asked her what to smoke and she said "Salmon!"

OK, I've done salmon before, but it was really just a trial run while learning and I wasn't too impressed with it.  It was fish I bought at Sam's; so that might have influenced it.  I'm thinking that I'm going to spring for some "wild caught" salmon at the local HEB (TX supermarket chain).  If that is an unwise choice, please tell me.  This will be a dinner for us, and our daughter and SIL, who just completed nursing school (daughter has another year).

I've been searching and reading about salmon here for the last hour or so.  BearCarver's opus on doing salmon seems to be a big favorite but it means buying and prepping on Thursday, smoking of Friday and waiting for Sunday dinner.  I don't mind the effort but I don't want to screw it up either; so if you have suggestions please chime in.

I'm thinking that I'll probably get a tuna steak and some gulf shrimp, too.  Those I will grill in the Weber kettle come Sunday.  Heck!  I might as well do some ABT's too since I'll be bacon wrapping the shrimp.  I'm thinking about 2 salmon steaks and a couple of pounds of shrimp and maple smoked bacon.  Does that sound about right?  I don't want to run short and don't mind sending left-overs home with SIL.

I'm not much good at sauces and doing sides.  Most of what I do is simple stuff . . .   smoked potatoes, slaw . . .  that sort of thing.  If you have suggestions for sides, I'd like to hear them, too.

Sooooooo . . .   if you have wise counsel or even warnings about what not to do, I'd love to hear from you.  I've got about 48 - 72 hours before committing to a menu and cook plan.

TIA


----------



## daveomak (May 7, 2013)

RH, evening..... When in Hawaii, we caught a skipjack tuna...   Guide said, marinate in Teriyaki Sauce overnight..... steaks were 3/4" thick.... the meat turned from burgundy to white when cooked.... grill until white is almost to the middle, flip until there is still a burgundy strip in the middle.... about 1/8" thick.....  It was awesome....   Can't remember which Teri sauce but Bride thinks it was something on this order....   Dave


----------



## rabbithutch (May 8, 2013)

Thanks, Dave!

I've got to replace the Kikkoman soy so I'll look for the Teriyaki glaze too.


----------



## fpnmf (May 8, 2013)

I did some salmon this way..it was fantastic!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139908/todays-smoke-scottish-salmon

I also have smoked shrimp and it was great too!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105416/todays-smoke-oysters-and-shrimp-with-qview

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> I did some salmon this way..it was fantastic!!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139908/todays-smoke-scottish-salmon
> 
> ...


Hi RH !!!

The Salmon I make is not for Dinner----More for snacking.

That Salmon Craig linked you to looks Awesome!!!

Bear


----------



## redneck69 (May 8, 2013)

here is a link for some killer home made teriyaki sauce, my girl friend and i made a batch up and used it on some bbq chicken...awesome flavors and very easy to make...it should go great with salmon

http://heavenlyhomemakers.com/homemade-teriyaki-sauce-no-msg-or-hfcs


----------



## kathrynn (May 8, 2013)

Yummmm.....I keep wanting to smoke salmon and shrimp too.  You have got to show q-views!

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (May 8, 2013)

I did a Yoshida's and Ginger Marinated Salmon a couple time on the MES....awesome!


----------



## chef willie (May 8, 2013)

I'm in for Yoshidas rather than Kikkomans......big jug at Costco for what? 6 bucks.....great on other stuff also


----------



## cmayna (May 9, 2013)

Yes for Yoshida's.  I do a simple 2/3 dark brown sugar with 1/3 non iodized salt mixture. Mix it well with the salmon pieces in your container.  Then top it off with some Yoshida.  Cover and brine in the refer for 6+ hours depending on size of fish pieces, stirring every 2 hours.


----------



## rabbithutch (May 10, 2013)

OK!  

I bought all the stuff yesterday and started to get organized today.  I'm going to try AKhap's approach to the "wild caught" salmon I got.  There is no doubt that it has been frozen but it now thawed and waiting whatever I'm gonna do to it.

BUT . . .   I don't quite understand AKhap's directions.  I get the brine recipe and the cooling and the brining (for EXACTLY 90 minutes) but he lost me with the instructions for forming the pellicle.  I've read and re-read his posts, but I don't know how long he lets the brined, rinsed, dryed fish sit.  Also, does he let it sit on the counter at room temperature or does he put it in the reefer (uncovered) overnight?  Seems to me that this is critical information and I don't know how to do this.  When will I know that the pellicle has formed?  Will it be OK to smoke it tomorrow then put it in the reefer to await Sunday's dinner?

I really need help with this one, guys.  My 'smoker' creds are on the line here.

:grilling_smilie:


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> OK!
> 
> I bought all the stuff yesterday and started to get organized today. I'm going to try AKhap's approach to the "wild caught" salmon I got. There is no doubt that it has been frozen but it now thawed and waiting whatever I'm gonna do to it.
> 
> ...


RH,

Since it's AKhap's directions, he should be the one who answers your questions. Did you try PM'ing him?

I'm sure he'll be glad to help.

Bear


----------



## q3131a (May 10, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> I did some salmon this way..it was fantastic!!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139908/todays-smoke-scottish-salmon
> 
> ...


Looks great! Thanks


----------



## rabbithutch (May 10, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> RH,
> Since it's AKhap's directions, he should be the one who answers your questions. Did you try PM'ing him?
> I'm sure he'll be glad to help.
> 
> Bear



Thanks, Bear!  I forget about PM too often!


----------



## fpnmf (May 10, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> OK!
> 
> I bought all the stuff yesterday and started to get organized today. I'm going to try AKhap's approach to the "wild caught" salmon I got. There is no doubt that it has been frozen but it now thawed and waiting whatever I'm gonna do to it.
> 
> BUT . . . I don't quite understand AKhap's directions. I get the brine recipe and the cooling and the brining (for EXACTLY 90 minutes) but he lost me with the instructions for forming the pellicle. I've read and re-read his posts, but I don't know how long he lets the brined, rinsed, dryed fish sit.


He says to put a fan on it and thats what I did..several hours til the pellicle was quite visible...look at my pics...


----------



## hednon (May 10, 2013)

Here's what we do in the NW...

Stay away from the farmed Atlantic mush. At minimum get the Steelhead, and the Copper River will be out next week.

This article is from the WSU extension, have used it many times is without flaw if you want to learn the basics for smoking fish.
https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/f/fb/fbf9a390_smokingfish.pdf


----------



## luv2qandgrill (May 10, 2013)

I've been grilling salmon for many years and discovered the best recipe by accident when we were visiting in California.  We only had Costco's Sweet Mesquite seasoning on hand (great for Tri Tip) so I gave it a try.  First though I picked a tangerine off a tree and squeezed the juice all over the salmon to marinate in.  After about an hour I brushed olive oil on then sprinkled the seasoning on.  When I turned the salmon over to cook the opposite side I squeezed some more tangerine juice on the cooked side.  The sweet mesquite seasoning gave it a smoke flavor and the tangerine juice gave it a teriyaki flavor and the two together were fantastic.  Since coming home to Texas I've tried different citric juices but fresh squeezed tangerine is the best.  Good Luck!


----------



## rabbithutch (May 10, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> He says to put a fan on it and thats what I did..several hours til the pellicle was quite visible...look at my pics...



So I'm guessing that you fanned it in the open, outside the refrigerator?


----------



## fpnmf (May 10, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> So I'm guessing that you fanned it in the open, outside the refrigerator?


Yup!!

  On the baking grates on a crate in the living room.

 Stayed in the fridge the night before..didnt pellicalize so under the box fan it went...

 Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2013)

When all else fails, put it in the smoker at about 130-140, without smoke, for an hour or two.

That should get a pellicle going.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2013)

RH, evening.... It takes lots of air for maybe 4-12 hours depending on humidity....  When the pellicle forms, the skin (pellicle) will be clear and almost feel like a rubbery texture.... Pellicles on salmon, don't like to form in a refer...   You are trying to dry the soluble proteins that have surfaced on the fish....   When the pellicle forms, and you see the translucent/clear skin, you will know you have arrived....   I had a friend that grew up on the Lummi Nation Res...  I grew up there also....   He drove around in his truck gathering parts for his business with fish in the bed of the truck...  Worked..... When I fished SE Alaska, we fillleted the salmon leaving the tail intact and hung the fish on the foredeck to dry.... at times for 36 hours....  Same with halibut....  maybe it's the air in Alaska but heck it worked well...  Now you know all I know about pellicles...  Feel any smarter... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...


----------



## rabbithutch (May 13, 2013)

Well, Mom got her smoked salmon.













13May2013iPhone 016.JPG



__ rabbithutch
__ May 13, 2013






She also got grilled Tuna in the Kikkoman glaze (couldn't find Yoshida's locally), and the smoked shrimp in butter, garlic and cilantro.

It didn't come out as well as I'd hoped but Mom and daughter and SIL politely praised it.  The appetizers were good, at least.  I made some ABTs, some guacamole and salsa fresca.

Something taken from Joanne Weir's cooking class program was a fresh pineapple peeled, sliced into bite-sized chunks, drizzled with extra virgin olive oil and sprinkled with Kosher salt.  If you haven't tried this dish, I encourage you to do so.  There is something about the oil, the acid in the pineapple and the salt that is magic.  I served it as a palate cleanser after the seafood entree.  I think it was perfect for that purpose.

Dessert was a tres leches cake bought at HEB.  Not as good as many I've had but very good all the same.

For everyone here, please accept my gratitude for helping me with this meal.  I learned a lot about pellicle on salmon.  I also learned that I was overly ambitious in trying to do so many things.  I just don't have the skills for that  (...yet?).  Next time I will single out the requested salmon and leave out the shrimp and tuna.  Or maybe just have a shrimp cocktail as an appetizer.

Again, thank you very much for the information and encouragement!


----------



## rabbithutch (May 13, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> RH, evening.... It takes lots of air for maybe 4-12 hours depending on humidity....  When the pellicle forms, the skin (pellicle) will be clear and almost feel like a rubbery texture.... Pellicles on salmon, don't like to form in a refer...   You are trying to dry the soluble proteins that have surfaced on the fish....   When the pellicle forms, and you see the translucent/clear skin, you will know you have arrived....   I had a friend that grew up on the Lummi Nation Res...  I grew up there also....   He drove around in his truck gathering parts for his business with fish in the bed of the truck...  Worked..... When I fished SE Alaska, we fillleted the salmon leaving the tail intact and hung the fish on the foredeck to dry.... at times for 36 hours....  Same with halibut....  maybe it's the air in Alaska but heck it worked well...  Now you know all I know about pellicles...  Feel any smarter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Dave!

I learned a great deal about forming a pellicle, but I think I probably didn't allow enough time.  It was under the fan for about 6 or 7 hours then uncovered in the fridge for 4 or 5 (to keep the cat away from it).  I think I over-cooked it too.  I used the 140° suggestion but my MES kept creeping into the 150s.  Set the temp control down to 130 when that happened and I got about 135-140 for the rest of the cook.

You mention the skin becoming translucent.  I didn't leave the skin on the salmon but pulled it off with pliers.  I couldn't recall ever eating salmon in a restaurant with the skin on.  Did I make a mistake with this?

Thank you again for all the information and encouragement.


----------



## daveomak (May 13, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > RH, evening.... It takes lots of air for maybe 4-12 hours depending on humidity....  *When the pellicle forms, the skin (pellicle) will be clear and almost feel like a rubbery texture..*.. *Pellicles on salmon, don't like to form in a refer.*..   *You are trying to dry the soluble proteins that have surfaced on the fish*....   *When the pellicle forms, and you see the translucent/clear skin, you will know you have arrived....  * I had a friend that grew up on the Lummi Nation Res...  I grew up there also....   He drove around in his truck gathering parts for his business with fish in the bed of the truck...  Worked..... When I fished SE Alaska, we fillleted the salmon leaving the tail intact and hung the fish on the foredeck to dry.... at times for 36 hours....  Same with halibut....  maybe it's the air in Alaska but heck it worked well...  Now you know all I know about pellicles...  Feel any smarter...
> ...


Placing the fish back in the fridge, probably partially dissolved the pellicle...... And the skin becoming translucent was in reference to the skin/pellicle formed....  not the skin on the fish.....    When cooking fish, it is preferable to leave the skin/hide on to keep the natural fats against the meat....     Sorry for the confusion....


----------



## rabbithutch (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification on the 'skin' point.

I really did learn a lot during this meal prep.  Mostly I learned not to over-reach and try to do too many things at once.


----------



## swechef (May 13, 2013)

Nice looking meal there! 

Next time you want to smoke salmon I can recommend the following really simple approach. Firstly, rinse the fish properly to get it nice and clean. Dry it with paper towel or an old newspaper. Then make a regular curing seasoning, just salt, some sugar, some black pepper and maybe dill. Salt/sugar ratio maybe 75/25. Don't worry about the amount, any excess that doesn't stick to the fish can be gently brushed off. Don't be shy on the dill - you cannot have too much. If you want to smoke the same day you should use fine salt, otherwise coarse works well. Season the fish on both sides. Do not remove skin. Now put in the fridge for a few hours, two is enough if you use fine salt.

Then on to smoking. Start off with 2 hours without smoke at 130 F. Then add smoke but keep temp the same. I usually use alder. Now let it gently smoke until it is done. For me it usually takes about 2-3 hours. The fish is done when it has inner temp above 125 F. You can also pull it when the fat has oozed out from the fish, it is about the same.

I have done this method many times and it always produces a soft, succulent smoked salmon that can be pulled off the fish with a spoon. If you want firmer fish, cook in higher temp to higher IT.

Cheers /Wes


----------



## cmayna (May 15, 2013)

swechef,

75/25  salt/sugar?   Isn't that way too salty?   Did you mean the other way around, sugar/salt?


----------



## swechef (May 15, 2013)

cmayna said:


> swechef,
> 
> 75/25  salt/sugar?   Isn't that way too salty?   Did you mean the other way around, sugar/salt?


I usually don't put so much sugar when curing salmon. When curing it to have it sliced on sandwiches I take max 50/50. The less sugar the firmer the fish gets. The saltiness is simple to control by taking the fish off the salt sooner. With coarse salt it doesn't get too salty. My "standard curing time" is maybe 2-3 days depending on the thickness of the fillet. Leaving it on salt longer will produce very salty fish.

In this case when smoking the fish, it would probably be OK to skip the salt entirely.  I usually don't have the fish in salt more than 1 day before smoking it, so the salt is more for flavor. It is not very different from cooking the fish, and in that case I never add sugar. The reason I add the sugar is laziness (but the result is good). My wife is not keen on smoked salmon, but she likes it cured. So what I end up doing is that I cure all the fish, but then take half of it for smoking the same or the next day. 

Cheers /Wes


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2013)

swechef said:


> . You can also pull it when the fat has oozed out from the fish, it is about the same.


If the fat is oozing out it is overcooked...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139908/todays-smoke-scottish-salmon

This was perfect...

 Craig


----------



## swechef (May 16, 2013)

Craig is correct. The white stuff that oozes out I always thought was fat. Had to google it. It turns out it is coagulated protein I was referring to. Seems that happens around 140F so it is on the overcooked side. 

Thanks for pointing that out Craig. Safer to check IT with thermometer.

Cheers /Wes


----------



## fpnmf (May 16, 2013)

swechef said:


> Craig is correct. The white stuff that oozes out I always thought was fat. Had to google it. It turns out it is coagulated protein I was referring to. Seems that happens around 140F so it is on the overcooked side.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out Craig. Safer to check IT with thermometer.
> 
> Cheers /Wes


I was never happy with how salmon turned out for me..

I bought into AKhaps version and followed it to the letter..it was perfect..for us..

Smoking salmon is like bacon and butts ..a million different ways..

This will be my go to recipe now...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127170/hot-smoking-salmon-throwing-down-the-gauntlet

           Craig


----------



## swechef (May 17, 2013)

Yes, I read about AKhaps method previously. Haven't tried it yet but it sure looks like a Good Method. Definitely going to give it a shot this summer.

Problem around here is that the wild salmon contains too much dioxins to be healthy and the farmed stuff from Norway is so fatty it's almost inedible... Fortunately there's other fish to smoke. :-)

Cheers /Wes


----------



## scubadoo97 (May 17, 2013)

swechef said:


> Craig is correct. The white stuff that oozes out I always thought was fat. Had to google it. It turns out it is coagulated protein I was referring to. Seems that happens around 140F so it is on the overcooked side.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out Craig. Safer to check IT with thermometer.
> 
> Cheers /Wes



Brining the salmon helps reduce the oozing of albumin from the flesh


----------



## akhap (May 21, 2013)

Sorry I did not get a chance to respond here.  I only returned from Kodiak Island today as I took my 19-year-old son to Uganik Island and Terror Bay where he had a Kodiak brown bear tag.  He shot a bear within an hour of entering the unit and then abandoned me in Kodiak to work on our boat for a couple weeks... :icon_rolleyes:


----------

